# Lightroom 5 compatible with Photoshop CS5?



## captron46 (Aug 15, 2013)

I've loaded Lightroom 5.2 and when I send a raw file to CS5 a message pops up "Lightroom may require Camera Raw 8.2 for compatibility". I attempted to download 8.2 and it said I needed Adobe Application Manager, which is part of the cloud and is not compatible...Has anyone else run into this?

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## retratosjuan (Aug 15, 2013)

No problem. You're using lightroom's ACR to open the file in CS5.


----------



## retratosjuan (Aug 15, 2013)

Also  keep in mind that lr 5.2 is a release candidate


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

See if this post from our Tips and Tricks section explains the issue and provides guidance as to how to deal with it.


----------



## captron46 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks Jim, that nailed it.


----------

